# IBO Class MBR Help



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

I've been shooting MBR for a good while now and have my pins set at 25-35-42, you will see a lot of targets in the 35-38 yd range and very few beyond 43. This is basically why my pins are the way they are and you will have a few under 30 at just about every shoot. Hope this info helps a bit. Also I'm shooting around 315 fps with 360 grain arrows. Also welcome to the class, great group of guys in this class.


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Anybody else willing to give up their secret formula for pin settings in the MBR class?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I run two pins 34 44. My first pin covers about everything exept the long ones. Seems the IBO likes to keep us guessing . Some ranges will be 27-45 yards some 32+


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

28... 35.. 42 was the set up I used most in the day. I had a 20 yard pin but never really used it but say once a shoot. 42 is your power pin. Set your pin stack with this one in the middle of your housing. Last two legs third and worlds you will use it a bit. 42 is nice because if it looks at least 40, go straight at it and with the speed of most bows it will hold the 10 with a center hold. Get the feel of 35 as this pin you will use a lot, 28 lets you go high low around the 30 yard mark and anything closer to 20 you shade lower in the 10 to cover it.


----------



## CBG123 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious, does IBO limit sights to only 3 pins in MBR?
I shot Unlimited (basically same as MBR) in ASA for years. I have always kept it simple as for how my pins were set. 20,30,40,50


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

I shoot 3 pins 25 35 42 i would say most of our targets average between 36 -38 yds and you could not ask for a better class of guys to shoot with


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

CBG123 said:


> Just curious, does IBO limit sights to only 3 pins in MBR?
> I shot Unlimited (basically same as MBR) in ASA for years. I have always kept it simple as for how my pins were set. 20,30,40,50


No limit on sight pins, I just don't like having more than 3 pins in my sight picture.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

bowhunter-1951 said:


> I shoot 3 pins 25 35 42 i would say most of our targets average between 36 -38 yds and you could not ask for a better class of guys to shoot with


Couldn't agree more, just wish there were more of us. My buddy and I have been stuck shooting with guys in HC and AHC at both of the IBOs so far this year. Nothing against them and some great guys as well but it kind of stinks having to shoot every other target 1st. Hopefully find a few MBR shooters to shoot with at Marengo. Made peers the last two years but after the shoot I had at Erie that won't be happening this year! All the guys I've shot peers with the last two years were great guys as well. Hope I get to shoot with some of them again. JW


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm new to MBR this year..my pins are 22, 30, 37,43, & 50.
IBO - I used the heck out of my 37 pin, next most was the 43. I was quite happy with my pin choices...not always happy with my shot or yardage estimate. I used my 30 yard pin only a few times. 

One thing I may try- after reading Grnmtn's post - setting my 37 or 43 pin to the center of my pin stack. 
And I agree, what a great group to shoot with!


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far! So would anyone say that I would be completely out of my mind for setting my 1st pin at 30 & just be done with it? I know at local weekend shoots for practice it would prob bite me cause they seem to have more of a soft or close set but at a IBO event I would think that u would not see anything closer than 28???


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

DCS07flstc said:


> Thanks for the replies so far! So would anyone say that I would be completely out of my mind for setting my 1st pin at 30 & just be done with it? I know at local weekend shoots for practice it would prob bite me cause they seem to have more of a soft or close set but at a IBO event I would think that u would not see anything closer than 28???


You wouldn't be crazy setting it at 30. Like I said in my earlier post my first pin is 35. Yes at local shoots it bites me some but seems to work good on the national level.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

a few guys set their first pin at 25ish then walk back till it falls out of then 10 while aiming at the top of the ten. set another pin walk back till that falls out of the 10 . That way you pretty much always have 2 pins you can stack in the 10 to cover about 7 yrds distance.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

I run a axcel hi speed .10 26,32,36,40 and 45 out of a vector turbo


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

mocheese said:


> Couldn't agree more, just wish there were more of us. My buddy and I have been stuck shooting with guys in HC and AHC at both of the IBOs so far this year. Nothing against them and some great guys as well but it kind of stinks having to shoot every other target 1st. Hopefully find a few MBR shooters to shoot with at Marengo. Made peers the last two years but after the shoot I had at Erie that won't be happening this year! All the guys I've shot peers with the last two years were great guys as well. Hope I get to shoot with some of them again. JW


Peers list is up and I guess i did make peers again. Barely but I made it. Looking forward to meeting a few more MBR shooters. And I won't have to shoot every other target first.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Here are the peer groups for Ohio:

8:40	MBR	Brian J	Smith	816	30
8:40	MBR	JEFF	JOHNSTON	797	27
8:40	MBR	Blake W	Kitching	796	34
8:40	MBR	ABE	HAINES	796	27
8:40	MBR	MICK	LAUGHLIN	788	28
8:40	MBR	David	Mc Quaker	788	27
8:40	MBR	SAM	GROVE	788	26
8:40	MBR	RAY	HEISLER	786	22
8:40	MBR	TIM	BAKER	775	21
8:40	MBR	TOM	TOLAND	772	18
8:40	MBR	Chris	Abrahamsen	770	16
8:40	MBR	DALE	BURTON	768	24
8:40	MBR	JERED	WARRENS	767	18


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Kighty7 said:


> Here are the peer groups for Ohio:
> 
> 8:40	MBR	Brian J	Smith	816	30
> 8:40	MBR	JEFF	JOHNSTON	797	27
> ...


Brian has a pretty decent lead


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

BROX said:


> Brian has a pretty decent lead


Yes he does...... Whos that geek in 4th. oh wait thats me!!lol


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Yes he does...... Whos that geek in 4th. oh wait thats me!!lol


Good luck to you


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Gonna switch to your pin setting for 3rd leg NickelShooter5...Better work out!!!! 35-43 ukey:


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Any MBR guys looking to shoot them all on Friday..shoot me a pm


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

MBR class is the best.my pins are set at 27 32 36 40 45 .i am thinking about taking out the 27 yard pin.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

mocheese said:


> Peers list is up and I guess i did make peers again. Barely but I made it. Looking forward to meeting a few more MBR shooters. And I won't have to shoot every other target first.


Congratulations Jerrod, I see Tom on the list as well. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Reg, Tom and I should be in the same group again. Should be a good time, we're too far down the list to actually compete for the championship but there's always bragging rights!! haha


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

well i shot MBR for quite a few yrs with some success and i really liked a 25 30 35 40 and 45 set up. i was shooting a bow at about 305 with a sight extended out pretty and .010 pins so i could see thru them ok. to win you have to be able to hit the 11 ring and the closer you can hold on to what you want to hit the better imo. i think you need those pins for the under 30 stuff those are targets you just can not let get away.


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

Im getting out of ahc and gonna try mbr out in the third leg next week...looking forward to shooting with some of you guys


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

this is the pin set up for MBR 24, 32, 39, and 45 the 8, 7, 6, yard difference keeps your pins set the same distance apart from each other. Thats how i had it when i shot MBR!


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like going to be good weather next weekend, looking forward to shooting with the cool guys mick,sam and david. maybe we got a chance if we send brian out with 1 arrow


----------



## Dr.E (Apr 29, 2009)

Back in the day 25, 32, 38, and 43 did very well for me. If i remember right i was shooting about 305 with a 330gr 22 series GT. At the closer distances (25-35) i could hold either right on, just over, or just under the 11 and at the farther distances (36-45) hold right on the 11, top of the 10 ring or at the bottom of the 10 ring.


----------

